# The address hotel staff housing anyone got info?



## Benjamin26 (May 12, 2013)

So basically i got an offer. Everything is paid for but i need to share a room with another employee.

Where is their housing located? And what are the conditions of sharing a room? is it like a hallway with rooms and you share one bedroom? or an apartement and you sharee the apartment with both your own room?... although then it would be flatmate and not roommate huh?

I have no clue what to expect and since im fond of my privacy and my own space i do want to know heads up what to expect before i accept..

so any information would be more than welcome.


Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Benjamin26 said:


> So basically i got an offer. Everything is paid for but i need to share a room with another employee.
> 
> Where is their housing located? And what are the conditions of sharing a room? is it like a hallway with rooms and you share one bedroom? or an apartement and you sharee the apartment with both your own room?... although then it would be flatmate and not roommate huh?
> 
> ...


Why don't you ask the employer directly?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

you need to ask the question specifically, and spell it out, so there is no dubiety.

'Dubiety' is my favourite word when it comes to Dubai employment contracts!!!

Even an Address employee can't help you without knowing your position / grade.


----------



## nicoleooh (Oct 1, 2012)

Yes it really depends on your position and grade and how The Address do things! 

I know that some hotels do have just bedrooms for two people (with a bathroom) and I know others that do have apartments for approx four people and two share a bedroom. You might be lucky enough to have an apartment (with cooking facilities, shared bathroom etc!) but as far as I know the sleeping sitch is still shared, I don't know of anyone on a sharing basis lucky enough to have a single bedroom- only if they're in their own apartment.

Just make sure you get a good roommate. I believe they try and match you up with a "similar nationality" but I know their choices are debatable!!


----------



## TeamUSA61 (May 29, 2012)

Hey at all things considered you could get a "hot cot"


----------



## Benjamin26 (May 12, 2013)

thanks for the replies guys.. 

Yeah i could ask the employer directly and i will but i always believe and appreciate peoples experience who are in the same situation more over the beautiful words of a company trying to get you in.. 

I don't like the thought of sharing my bedroom with someone i don't know.. Sharing an appartment is fine with me as long as i have my own (room) space in which i can retract whenever i want.. can you imagine sharing a room with someone who is messy, snores and smells bad for at least a year..have to shower in the smell of a stranger **** who just took a dump.? never had to share before so not used to it. i would really have to lower my standards to agree on that type of deal UNLESS it is a room inside the hotel with daily cleaning and then i would almost never be in the room anyway since it is in a lively part of the city instead of some ****ty small room in an apartment block in the middle of nowhere because that for me is not the Dubai experience.

i heard that most hotel staff accomodations are not near the lively parts and a bit in the middle of the dessert with a company bus taking you there from work and back + there is an entrance/exit curvue? can't bring people to your house without company approval and they have to leave at a certain time anyway.. that sounds like jail to me so that's why i wanted to know other people's experience on this one.


----------



## nicoleooh (Oct 1, 2012)

Yeah it is like jail!


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

nicoleooh said:


> Yeah it is like jail!


But the streets are paved with gold...aren't they?


----------



## iain Parr (Sep 5, 2012)

I think the Accommodation for The Address Hotels is in Discovery Gardens.

The hotel has a bus that takes all the staff to & from the hotel to DG, which I think leaves every 30 mins or so.

In terms of your actual accommodation it does totally depend in your grade.

For example, grades 1-3 share a bedroom, whereas grades 4 and above tend to have a room to yourself ( I think).

Good motivation to work hard and get a promotion to a higher grade I would think!

Hope this helps.


----------

